# Router Collets



## bluecob (Oct 12, 2016)

*Router Collets*

Sorry if this has been posted before but I have two plunge routers - a SKIL 1840 and a B&D XE850E (RP250 similar) - both take the same collet.

My problem is that I do not know what collet I need (the manuals don't say) or where to get them from. I live in France but will purchase anywhere in the World, I just need 'em.

Can anyone please help?

Thanks.:crying:


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Black and Decker RP250 Parts List and Diagram - Type 1 : eReplacementParts.com


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi David and welcome. Collets may come in different sizes so make sure you are getting the right one. Some routers sold here with 1/2 inch collets get 12mm collets when sold in Europe.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

welcome to the forums David...


----------



## bluecob (Oct 12, 2016)

Thanks Guys. I think I have found someone who can help. I will update if necessary.


----------



## scottgrove (Sep 4, 2016)

ereplacementparts.com/12-collet-p-119345

try this site - I can't post the entire link yet.
this should work


----------

